# Finding studs through the attic



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whole lot of misinformation.
Going to have to guess you mean joist not studs, studs are in a wall, joist are in a ceiling or floor.
Stud finder, not a stub finder.
No one here know's exactly what it is your trying to do so the more pictures and info you can give would be great.


----------



## jesusq (Jul 7, 2014)

My bad. 

I'm running speaker cables. I'm putting the front speakers which are on the wall between two studs. I want to run a cable from the wall through the attic into a closet. 

When I go to the attic, it's difficult to find the two wall studs up in the attic. In the attic below the crossing joust there is a fire lock so you can't see the studs from up in the attic. 

So if I want to find where the cable is going to run, is there an easy way instead of poking holes to check where it is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Measure from a common point that you can access from both the attic and downstairs, maybe an exterior wall. You just need to get within a few inches to get in the right bay.

Put some pictures up and we can help you some more.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Whole lot of misinformation.
> Going to have to guess you mean joist not studs, studs are in a wall, joist are in a ceiling or floor.
> Stud finder, not a stub finder.
> No one here know's exactly what it is your trying to do so the more pictures and info you can give would be great.


what are you an English teacher? I am sure every body knows what he's talking about, if not they need to go to the next post


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Make a pinhole in the ceiling drywall close to the wall in question. Stick a thin rod through the hole, like a coat hanger or what you use to hold up fiberglass in an unfinished ceiling. If it doesn't stay, have someone hold it or tape it up. Now go in the attic and find it sticking up through the insulation. Figure out the distance from the rod to center of the wall you want to work in. Done.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why not just go up into the attic and run the wires?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I think he is trying to figure out where the wall is to drop the cables down from the attic.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mikegp said:


> I think he is trying to figure out where the wall is to drop the cables down from the attic.


Going in the attic will allow him to see where the wall is from above. There will be framing/nailers to identify where the walls are. You can also see where the wires are going to wall switches and feeds to outlets.
The attic can be an enlightening place if you know what to look for.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

He is up in the attic, he is trying yo figure out how to transfer his "measurements" below from the wall (which is in terms of something like "somewhere between stud #6 and stud #7") up into the attic where he is seeing just the top plate.

Not sure if you have insulation in the wall, and insulation in the attic. That makes it harder.

Three ways...

If this wall intersects an exterior wall, then measure the distance from the exterior wall, and transfer the distance to the attic, and drill at the same distance from the exterior wall. A difference of a couple of inches due to finish wall surface won't make a difference.

Or do what mikegp suggested. Drill a small hole from below through the sheet rock at the edge of the wall, stick a piece of solid wire, coat hanger, long screw driver, or have someone hold a flash light from below, then you go up to the attic and locate that spot, offset 2" or so over.

Or depends on the size of the hole you have opened up for the speaker outlet, and how high it is up on the wall, you can use a long flex bit on the drill, through the hole on the wall, up through the top plate.


----------



## info2x (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll second or third the idea of drilling a small hole. I've tried the measurement stuff and always end up screwing the pooch somehow. I bought a 12" long 1/8" drill bit for just this purpose.


----------

